# Cloud Chasing and Mods



## Hypersonic136 (15/11/18)

Looking for suggestions on a good entry to mid range mod and drip atty for cloud chasing however looking for best of both worlds, a flavorful experience with clouds of puffy goodness.

I do DYI so i know that a higher VG will help with the cloud part.

I have a drag resin mod, its good but not what im looking for in the cloud department.

any suggestions would be much appreciated please?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/18)

If I'm correct the Drag is a dual battery mod putting out in the region of 150W. 

Do you want to go higher than 150W ?

In that case you are limited to triple battery mods.

My only experience with triple battery mods is the RX200 and the RX200S. My experience would be of no value to you because I bought them for battery life not high wattage. They are also a bit dated although they can still compete on the bells and whistles front.

Hang around, some cloud chuckers will no-doubt be able to help you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hypersonic136 (15/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If I'm correct the Drag is a dual battery mod putting out in the region of 150W.
> 
> Do you want to go higher than 150W ?
> 
> ...


you are correct, the drag goes up to 157 watts. 

going anything about 90 watts for me is too hot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/18)

Thanks for clearing up the confusion (in my head).

So you want to replace the Drag because you want to get into drippers, not because it is not powerful enough for your style of vaping.

If you want a "drip atty" then I would assume that you are looking for a dual battery squonk mod.

Take a look at these reviews :

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hypersonic136 (16/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for clearing up the confusion (in my head).
> 
> So you want to replace the Drag because you want to get into drippers, not because it is not powerful enough for your style of vaping.
> 
> ...




well i dont know the full capabilities of the drag, the power delivery is awesome!

i would be happy to change the atty to get a better cloud experience, so any suggestions about this would be great.

even just a general point in the right direction with the drag mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/18)

I am not the person to advise on cloud chucking.

Why don't you try posting in the "who has stock" thread of the Supporting Vendors. Tell them what you are looking for. Narrow down their suggestions to two or three Atties and then ask forum members who have them to comment. You could then also look at YouTube reviews for those atties.

Good luck with your search.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

